# Navionics vs. LakeMaster



## fox412

Looking to buy a couple of chips. Does anyone have a preference, and why? What are the differences between the two?

I really need a LOW/Rainy. One probably would have saved a skeg last year, but I am glad that is the only thing that got hurt. When you hit a outcropping seemingly in the middle of nowhere at 25 MPH your just glad the lower unit is still attached.

Any comments or links to articles would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Bigdog

Fishing partner has had both and said the Lakemaster was the more accurate of the two. I have a Navionics but to be honest, have not used it much. We did use his LOW Lakemaster chip this winter and it seemed to be spot on for LOW.


----------



## ruger1

If you are strictly fishing MN, I would buy the LakeMaster MN and the LakeMaster Rainy/LOW chip. I have the Navonics chips and it's OK. I like it enough to keep it for now. However I will own a LakeMaster MN and LakeMaster WI in the near future. Not sure how much the Navonics will be used after that.

I should tell you, I've got Humminbirds in the boat and I want the LakeMasters for the detail and those exclusive Humminbird features.


----------



## fox412

thanks fellas I have done alot of research and talked to some people and all the info point to lakemaster for those lakes.

Thanks


----------



## deacon

Have both, just really need to pick chip that has the most detailed lakes for the lakes you will visit the most. Updating every year, so maybe one year to get one brand and the next year the other brand.


----------



## Nick Roehl

So are Navionics chips plug and play as well. I am going to Tobin Lake and would like a chip, but I see only Navionics offers a Canada chip. I emailed them to see which chip is compatible with my Lowrance LCX-38c HD, but have heard nothing back from them. I don't want to pay $450 for a guide up there so I was wondering if anyone here knew what chip went with my Lowrance and if it's the plug and play type like Lakemaster.


----------



## duckp

I spend all summers on LOTWs.For navigation/travel get Navionics.For spot fishing Lakemaster.Once in the islands,keep in mind they BOTH have serious errors and omissions.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Fox... depending on what sonar/gps your running would be the bases of my recommendation on what chip to get for LOTW.

From what I have seen and experienced so far with the new 2010 LakeMaster LOTW data card, I would highly recommend it for accuracy and detail. I am running the Garmin LakeMaster LOTW 2010, and found it dead on and the navigational aids valuable and accurate.

If....your running the HDS system, then I would recommend the LakeMaster Insight version so you would also get the *3-D *shaded relief benefits.

The new LakeMaster 2010 LOTW version for the Hummingbird GPS/Sonar systems _(788 models and up)_ is very nice too, and I would also recommend that if that is the system your now running.

Hope this helps you out.


----------

